# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Торрент, как пользоваться

## ЛеонтийСПб

Добрый день, уважаемые коллеги.
Я частенько  сталкиваюсь с новым видом скачки. Вместо файла положенного объема, какой-то мелкоразмерный и обозначен как торрент. Закачивается обычным способом с непонятным расширением и все, дальше непонятно....
Пожалуйста, кто-нибудь, дайте подробное пояснение процессу данной скачки, так как последнее время он встречается на просторах Интернета все чаше и чаще.
Спасибо.:)

----------


## Cheechako

> ...какой-то мелкоразмерный и обозначен как торрент...


 :confused:
a/b/...

----------


## ДядяВася

Добавлю немного *теории* по работе с этим клиентом.
Вдруг ЛеонтийСПб захочет его установить, без него большие файлы скачивать бесплатно, в принципе нереально.

----------

ЛеонтийСПб (26.08.2012)

----------


## ЛеонтийСПб

Спасибо, почитаю. Сразу не получится так как много расписано и нет введения  с краткой сутью. Пожалуй распечатаю сначала.

----------


## ДядяВася

> Спасибо, почитаю. Сразу не получится так как много расписано и нет введения  с краткой сутью. Пожалуй распечатаю сначала.


Для того, чтобы им пользоваться достаточно только для *удобства* в настройках *Папки* назначить куда помещать загружаемые файлы, создать папку Download на логическом диске и торренты(те маленькие файлики), тоже создать папку с одноименным названием, хотя бы там же, на котором и загружаемые  файлы и указать пути, а уже капитально клиент настраивать, когда созреете. Хотя можно даже и этого не делать, клиент будет по умолчанию помещать это все на диск C, что просто не очень удобно.

----------


## ЛеонтийСПб

Сегодня по Эху Мосвкы Венидиктов намекнул как-то вскользь, что этот способ, как я понял Венидиктова, не вполне законный, а я так думаю что и вирусов наверное нахватать можно?

----------


## ДядяВася

> Сегодня по Эху Мосвкы Венидиктов намекнул как-то вскользь, что этот способ, как я понял Венидиктова, не вполне законный, а я так думаю что и вирусов наверное нахватать можно?


Все раздачи на торрент-трекерах проверяются перед выкладыванием модераторами, там с этим строго. Если кто-либо выложит файл с заразой, его забанят однозначно. Все трекеры нарушают так называемый закон о защите интелектуальной собственности, это и коню понятно, не нужно и к Венедиктову ходить. У вас денег, куры не клюют? Скачивайте за деньги.:rolleyes:

----------

Valentin S. (13.10.2012), ЛеонтийСПб (05.09.2012)

----------


## evgesha3

Я при скачивании торрентов каждый раз вирусы хватаю. Даже не вирусы а этот мейл и рекламу, которая сама открывается.

----------


## ollz

Почему возникает автоматическое перехеширование торррент файла?
При скачивании фильма произошёл какой-то сбой и компьютер завис капитально. Можно запустить, только выключив питание. При запуске сбойного торрента начинается его самостоятельное перехеширование, и при достижении 36,6% компьютер опять зависает. И так постоянно на 36,6% зависает. Можно ли как-то устранить неполадки или нужно удалять сбойный торрент и всё, что он накачал?

----------

